# Wretched with Todd Friel



## sastark

Anyone know anything about this show? He seems to mention folks like A.W. Pink, Spurgeon, Edwards, and the Puritans fairly often. Anybody have any more info about the show or Todd Friel?

Wretched with Todd Friel - FamilyNet


----------



## Wooster

He's the host of The Way of the Master Radio. I know he's done a few debates against atheists. I _think_ he's reformed but I'm not positive.


----------



## Ivan

FamilyNet was owned by the Southern Baptist Convention and last year was sold to In Touch Ministries (Charles Stanley).

Interesting.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

I listen to Todd on Way of the Master nearly every day. My family and I enjoy the program. Overall, it's pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## mvdm

While Todd's soteriology is Calvinistic, his ecclesiology is credo-baptist, thus he is not "reformed" in the historical, confessional sense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ivan

mvdm said:


> While Todd's soteriology is Calvinistic, his ecclesiology is credo-baptist, thus he is not "reformed" in the historical, confessional sense.



There you go.


----------



## Reformed Baptist

the guy is kinda funny.


----------



## Ivan

Reformed Baptist said:


> the guy is kinda funny.



I like his approach.


----------



## Blue Tick

It's a fun show with thought provoking biblical concepts being discussed. He's quite funny and zealous at the same time. It sure beats American Idol... Sorry Simon!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Ivan said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> 
> While Todd's soteriology is Calvinistic, his ecclesiology is credo-baptist, thus he is not "reformed" in the historical, confessional sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## Reformed Baptist

mvdm said:


> While Todd's soteriology is Calvinistic, his ecclesiology is credo-baptist, thus he is not "reformed" in the historical, confessional sense.



Presbyterians are not reformed in the historical confessional sense according to the Dutch Reformed. This type of commentary is divisive in my opinon. And childish.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

